# Replacing my old cordless tools



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I finally gave up on my old 14.4 Makita cordless tools. I have tried after market batteries and they are worse than the originals.

My wife wanted the 18v cordless blower and bush trimmer that were on sale. So I needed a couple of 18v Impact drills and 1/2 drill kits that were also on sale. With the kits comes the charger and two batteries. In addition each kit comes with a free bare tool so I was able to get an 18v reciprocating saw and with the second kit I chose the multipurpose tool (Fein knock off). I can't believe how much cordless tools have improved.

The wife's bare tools came with a couple of free batteries. As my wife and I were bickering on who gets the chargers ( we don't share real well) the store through in a charger.

Thought I was done. Not so much.

Today I picked up the bare 18v circular saw and a drywall screw gun which was on sale for 10% off and a free battery. 

Never thought I'd say I had fun dry walling my kitchen today. Sure didn't miss tripping on cords and the tools really preformed beyond my expectations.

This time I'm done buying tools. Until next time.


----------



## Lennyk (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, the switch to lithium batteries has been a giant step


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I am pretty much done with cordless tools with the exception of a drill and an impact driver. As for a jig saw, sander, biscuit jointer, etc, I am going with the corded. I have a 14v jig saw and drill now that works well, but the batteries will no longer charge, so it's either buy new 14v batteries, which is old technology, or abandon them for something new. If I go with corded I do not have to worry about that in the future.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

A year or so ago, there was a thread on rejuvenating batteries by giving them a shock from a MIG welder or putting in the deep freeze. The freeze method did not work for me. Try a search on MIG welders.

johnep


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*zapping dead batteries*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0JbNX4K4fQ


You Tube has several videos on "zapping" dead batteries to bring them back. The process needs 24 to 36 volts to work and a MIG weld is a good power source for that voltage.

However ..... The cordless technology has improved so much from before, that I haven't bought a corded tool in a long time. I'm switching over from the older Dewalt 18 V NIcad to Milwaukee 18 V Lithium tools. The new 20 V tools in any brand, even Ryobi get great review. The advantage of not have a cord, far outweighs any other, in my opinion. By the time you get more tools, each having a battery, you will always have a fresh battery on hand.

I was drilling, actually hole sawing, a 2" hole in some 3 /8" steel plate today using my old Dewalt 3 speed cordless. I used 3 batteries before I finished, BUT they were taken from other tools and were not fully changed, just to finish the job.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I still have a 14.4 Makita and have been thinking about tossing it but I only use it for drilling small pilot holes and use my 18V for everything else. I really like having 2 drills not only for assembly with one for the pilot and another for screwing, but I like having a small drill for getting inside tight places and for overhead jobs where the weight of an 18v gets tiring. 
The lithium batteries are great and I just replaced all my DeWalt 18v batteries with lithium, but I don't know if they are available for the Makita


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

They probably don't. I don't know of anybody that still has a 14.4v platform. Everybody does 18 and 12, for heft and lightness, respectively.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I am pretty much done with cordless tools with the exception of a drill and an impact driver. As for a jig saw, sander, biscuit jointer, etc, I am going with the corded. I have a 14v jig saw and drill now that works well, but the batteries will no longer charge, so it's either buy new 14v batteries, which is old technology, or abandon them for something new. If I go with corded I do not have to worry about that in the future.


I share your opinions here. :thumbsup:

The batteries in the current crop are certainly much better and longer lasting than the older stuff but they cost a PILE and the quality of the actual 'tools' seem to have gone way down to offset the increased cost of the batteries in MY opinion...


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

johnep34 said:


> A year or so ago, there was a thread on rejuvenating batteries by giving them a shock from a MIG welder or putting in the deep freeze. The freeze method did not work for me. Try a search on MIG welders. johnep


I don't have a welder and if I put them in in the freezer my wife might try and cook them for dinner


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

OnealWoodworking said:


> I share your opinions here. :thumbsup: The batteries in the current crop are certainly much better and longer lasting than the older stuff but they cost a PILE and the quality of the actual 'tools' seem to have gone way down to offset the increased cost of the batteries in MY opinion...


I haven't bought any batteries as I bought two kits that came with two batteries each and Makita has a deal that with the purchase of two bare tools one battery is free. I'm set with eight batteries.

The Makita and festool batteries are about $80 which is about what I paid for the crumby 14.4 batteries


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Glad you're happy with your new set up UncleFester!


I'm also happy with my DeWalt 20v tools. They're going on 3yrs now and they get used/abused regularly. I have the drill/impact combo in brushless and the brushed circular saw, along with two 2A and two 4A batteries. The drill and impact rarely need more than the 2A batteries, I have nothing but praise of them. They'll do anything you ask. The circular saw definitely works best with the 4A batteries but works very well with them.


The difference between NiCd and Li-ion are night and day.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Mort said:


> They probably don't. I don't know of anybody that still has a 14.4v platform. Everybody does 18 and 12, for heft and lightness, respectively.


Use to and I should have switched earlier 
Of course I'm using a lot of 4.0 and now 5.0 is coming out
Batteries are getting like computers and mobile phones- obsolete before you get to the cash register


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

unclefester said:


> I haven't bought any batteries as I bought two kits that came with two batteries each and Makita has a deal that with the purchase of two bare tools one battery is free. I'm set with eight batteries.
> 
> The Makita and festool batteries are about $80 which is about what I paid for the crumby 14.4 batteries


 
You paid for 'em alright! Likely half or more of the cost of your tools was batteries. :yes:

Let us know in 5 years how many of those batteries still work. :thumbsup:


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

OnealWoodworking said:


> You paid for 'em alright! Likely half or more of the cost of your tools was batteries. :yes: Let us know in 5 years how many of those batteries still work. :thumbsup:


Need to see if I'm still working in five years....


----------



## LostHasher (Oct 14, 2015)

Here's the deal if you're thinking about Milwaukee as an upgrade:

The reason they don't have a 20v system is because 20v is essentially a marketing gimmick, and for some reason, they haven't caved.

Go brushless if they have it available. That leaves you with the choice of what size Red Lithium batteries to buy, and whether you want the Fuel tools or the standard. The fact there's a chip in the Fuel line gives me pause.

I talked to a Milwaukee rep yesterday. My first question was whether I could find a way to get a deal through the company if I bought enough. Answer: no. My second question was whether the company currently has plans to come out with a new battery shape. Answer: no. 

His suggestion was to buy before Christmas, because deals are starting to pop up. His example was buying a batt/charger/tool combo on sale, while getting $100 off a bare tool.

Some tool sites suggest upgrading only if you can afford 18v, because you'll have the power when you eventually need it. 

Even after I've narrowed all this down, I'll probably still get overwhelmed while shopping and give up for another year.


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

LostHasher said:


> The reason they don't have a 20v system is because 20v is essentially a marketing gimmick, and for some reason, they haven't caved.


As the deWalt salesman told me "Just go with the 18V, there's not much difference. It even says on the tools "20v max"" :yes:


----------

